# Editer/ Imprimer en A5 avec Pages?



## Deseart27 (7 Septembre 2014)

Salut à tous!
Ça va faire quelques jours que je cherche comment éditer (écrire mon texte avec la mise en page que je souhaite) et imprimer (via AirPrint) un fichier Pages en format A5 (format Bristol)? 
C'est à dire que j'aimerais écrire mes fiches sur iPad en format Bristol et les imprimer directement.
Je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire.. Mis à part peut-être choisir  le format " Vierge - Paysage" et réduire la largeur du modèle, ou de prendre le modèle "vierge" et de procéder de la même façon, ce qui me donnerait un zone de travaille trop longue pour être imprimée..

Des idées ? 

Cordialement,


----------



## lineakd (11 Septembre 2014)

@deseart27, une solution serait de créer un modèle avec pages sur un mac.


----------

